# Durable External Hard disk 1TB



## anky (Jan 22, 2014)

hello friends,
i want to buy an external HDD 

Storage - *1TB or more*
Budget - * around 5K* (however i would like to keep it as minimum possible but also i do not want to compromise with quality  
*Desirable qualities* - USB 3.0, Fast, Durable (it is very important), i am not much of a "handling with care" type of person so it should be able to withstand small shocks like falling from bed and etc etc.
i have searched a bit on net find this on thinkdigit itself 
The Best USB 3.0 portable hard drives - Storage Devices, Data Storage Devices | ThinkDigit Reviews

So i am interested in *Silicon Power Armor A1*, but i dont know much about hard disk and i have not heard of this brand.So pls suggest me some which one should i buy.what about WD passport , should i consider? i have actually no idea about hard disks, so pls suggest something guys.

thanks in advance..


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 22, 2014)

WD Elements 2.5 inch 1 TB External Hard Drive - WD: Flipkart.com


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 22, 2014)

A hard disk cover will come handy in protecting it from random falls and jerks.


----------



## anky (Jan 22, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> A hard disk cover will come handy in protecting it from random falls and jerks.


okayy...what about that silicon one? and this one here

ADATA Nobility NH-03 Review - Storage Devices, Data Storage Devices | ThinkDigit Reviews


and also what is the difference between wd essentials and passport?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 22, 2014)

anky said:


> and also what is the difference between wd essentials and passport?



There is no performance difference between them.

Except that Wd passport offers Password protection and hardware encryption


----------



## anky (Jan 22, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> There is no performance difference between them.
> 
> Except that Wd passport offers Password protection and hardware encryption


password protection we can do ourselves..and hardware encryption..as in??..some lock & key type??  (sorry for being so dumb  )


----------



## Flash (Jan 22, 2014)

External HDD's are not durable, as with the Internal HDD's.
Store the contents that you can live with even when it's deleted/inaccessible, in External HDD.  

You can try Rugged Ext HDD's, but they're a bit costly.


----------



## anky (Jan 22, 2014)

Flash said:


> External HDD's are not durable, as with the Internal HDD's.
> Store the contents that you can live with even when it's deleted/inaccessible, in External HDD.
> 
> You can try Rugged Ext HDD's, but they're a bit costly.


can you provide link of any of them?


----------



## Flash (Jan 22, 2014)

Buy LaCie Rugged USB 3.0 Thunderbolt Series 1TB External Hard Drive (9000294) Online at Low Price in India | LaCie Product Reviews & Ratings - Junglee.com

*www.amazon.com/Transcend-USB-External-Hard-Drive/dp/B005MNGQ6C


----------



## anky (Jan 22, 2014)

ok...this is way too costly!!... should i buy *www.flipkart.com/wd-elements-2-5-inch-1-tb-external-hard-drive/ along with protective case/puch
or should i go with silicon power armor?...is this brand (silicon) not so trustworthy or what..?
and what about this one?
Seagate Backup Plus 1 TB External Hard Disk - Seagate: Flipkart.com is it has got more ratings...want ur opinion on these one guys...


----------



## sksundram (Jan 23, 2014)

I own that transcend 1TB hdd and it's pretty good. If you want a rugged ext hdd, look no further.


----------



## anky (Jan 23, 2014)

sksundram said:


> I own that transcend 1TB hdd and it's pretty good. If you want a rugged ext hdd, look no further.


Transcend StoreJet 25H3P 2.5 inch 1 TB External Hard Disk - Transcend: Flipkart.com
are u talking about this one?


----------



## sksundram (Jan 23, 2014)

*www.flipkart.com/transcend-storeje...id=ACCD72ZXFC6ZRTST&otracker=search&pageNum=1


----------



## anky (Jan 23, 2014)

sksundram said:


> Transcend StoreJet 25M3 2.5 inch 1 TB External Hard Disk - Transcend: Flipkart.com


ok..thankx.. so should i go with this?..i mean are u happy with this model? and what about after sale service of transcend..?


----------



## sksundram (Jan 23, 2014)

Yes, I am happy. I am not saying that others are not good in comparison to this coz most of them have Toshiba hard disk. I bought it for robustness and gripping hold. No idea about its ASS though.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 26, 2014)

ASS is the main reason behind recommending WD I think. I haven't heard about any other brand other than W.D who provides more spaced device if one is damaged, I mean that's just awesome. If ASS doesn't matter I think any good brand is fine, be it W.D, Transcend, Sony, Dell etc., everything but Seagate, I know it sounds weird, but it's the only brand I know which I have heard stopped working for no reason with two of my relatives (some Backup Plus). Personally I have been using a cheap Transcend one from 2005, it's just 120 GB, still works like first day. Then in '10 I purchased a Sony 1 TB, it's still running fine for past 3½ years, so I didn't bother going for a W.D.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 26, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> WD Elements 2.5 inch 1 TB External Hard Drive - WD: Flipkart.com



+1 to this.


----------



## Flash (Jan 26, 2014)

WD element 1 TB  @ 3.8KWestern Digital Element 1 TB External HDD USB 3.0.


----------



## anky (Jan 26, 2014)

okay..finally decided to go with wd elements, just a small problem
which one to go with..from flipkart - *www.flipkart.com/wd-elements-2-5-inch-1-tb-external-hard-drive or shopclues Western Digital Element 1 TB External HDD USB 3.0. ??
bcoz pics in there is different ..is shopclues selling older version or something??


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 26, 2014)

@ shopclues it is sold out .. both are same


----------



## anky (Jan 26, 2014)

ok..will order it from flipkart...any suggestion for a protective case for it..to protect it from minor falls and dust etc...


----------



## sksundram (Jan 27, 2014)

^^Use a bubble wrap. Best and cheap.


----------



## Flash (Jan 27, 2014)

anky said:


> ok..will order it from flipkart...any suggestion for a protective case for it..to protect it from minor falls and dust etc...


Just buy a Ext HDD pouch, and keep it safe.


----------



## anky (Jan 28, 2014)

ordered WD my passport ultra(bcoz i liked this design more and it comes with pouch) canceled the order of elements..because got some money more money as my sony headphones which got sold(MDR V55A, which i got free with my sony led tv last year)!!!!!...just praying it will last long..!...
while searching through various external HDDs, i found that black color is always a lot cheaper than other colours(in wd my passport ultra, seagate backup plus) why is this so?..!!..there is difference of upto 1k rs..!!
and everywhere else my passport ultra is very costly, even on flipkart other sellers are selling it at high price..


----------

